# Wats Going On With Darius Miles



## DmIleSmUsh (Jun 19, 2003)

I heard a rumor that darius miles is gunna be involved in this trade wit Z to the mavs

If darius works with a shooting coach 24/7 he could have a tremendous upside.

he would also be a double threat becuase he is explosive driving to the hoop and also if he develops a 18ft.- 20ft. Jumper it would be tough to defend him

Next years starting lineup:

Point Guard: Lebron James
Shooting Guard: Ricky Davis
Small forward: dmiles
power forward: boozer
center: Z


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

Lebron won't start next year at all, let alone point guard.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

More likely:

G- Dajuan Wagner;
G- Ricky Davis;
SF- Lebron James;
PF- Boozer;
C- Ilgauskas.:

:starwars:


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

Lebron wont start.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> Lebron wont start.


 Why wont he start? I'm all for earning your spot by your play but who is to say bron isnt ready?


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Not to pick a bone with you cavstalk or siccness what ever you like but it seems like you dont like LeBron at all. I remember you saying you were praying for #2 to get milichic way back when and you have made quite a few posts about his complaining to refs, saying he wont start and other little comments here and there that surface from a discussion of lbj. Like I said im not trying to start anything here I respect your comments and enjoy debating with you since we seem to not agree on much but there is the occasional obvious thing Another thing I cant shake that we don’t agree on(I know this was another topic but oh well) why is it that you don’t like brotha lynch? I know you stated something like x-raided flows better but I don’t think that’s true, to tell you the truth I don’t think anybody flows better then lynch. He is simply one of a kind with an awesome delivery brilliant but a lot of the time odd lyrics. You should check out seasons of da sickness 24 deep and lynch by inch suicide note if you want to get a good feel for what he’s about.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Lebron will start! He will be the best player the Cavs the minute he is drafted.


----------



## STCBBall3 (Jun 21, 2003)

PG - LeBron James
SG - Dajuan Wagner
SF - Ricky Davis
PF - Carlos Boozer
C - Zydrunas Ilgauskus

Ok, LeBron will guard the SF. Dajuan will guard the PG and Ricky Davis will guard the SG. That is a great lineup for the future.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

Why wouldn't Lebron start?

The #1 Draft NBA pick not start? That would be unthinkable almost.

Lebron is the future of the CAVS, and I m pretty sure he automatically has a starting spot locked up.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

tyguy...ill start with for in a second...ha

but first....a first pick not starting is unthinkable?? really?

Kwame-23 games of 164 career
Chandler-31 of 82
Curry-31-82
Diop-1-82
Miles-27-164

the re-occuring theme? HSers don't start. Only when needed, such was the case with Amare.

Lebron doesnt have to start, so why feed him to the wolves. Let him take it slow. We arent winning the finals next year.

--------
ty
That should answer why Lebron shouldnt start, but as for Lynch. X has much better word play. Lynch: you better pray/when you see me put that 9 up that ***** hole/**** back slow, let the trigger go/boom, ***** guts all over the room............not exactly the best lyricist. Season of the Sicc was actually a good CD, but not better than Unforgiven, Vol 1 by X.


----------



## BigGameJames (May 27, 2003)

CavsTalk, he said #1 pick not first round pick. Take it slow??? Who would your starting five be next year?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigGameJames</b>!
> CavsTalk, he said #1 pick not first round pick. Take it slow??? Who would your starting five be next year?


Lebron starts, no question about it.


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> HSers don't start.


Why not? 

If the only reason why he won't start, in your opinion, is because he's a HS, I'm afraid that you're in mistake.


He W I L L start:
1) Along with Amare, he's most NBA-ready since Moses Malone
2) Whatever happens Cavs won't be playoffs contender this season, so why not start and develop youngsters?
3) With Dajuan(and his shoot-first mentality & 6'2 frame) in lineup LBJ must start
4) Fans and media won't let him got benched.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

History has proven against HSers starting....only when they had to start, Amare.

I am not disagreeing with you that he is ready, I have said since day one the only reason he will have a decent rookie year is because his body is NBA ready.....his talent isnt there yet and your a fool if you think so.

We have Ricky, Wagner and Miles that can start at the 2-3, Ricky is for sure. Miles should with Wagner coming off the bench......Maybe they try Lebron at point, but they should take it slow with him. No need to rush him.

#1 pick and HSers are two different things, regardless of where they are picked. There are 29th picks that start 82 games, but I bet he was a three or four year college players. HSers don't normally start, but you said Lebron is most ready for the NBA since Amare and Moises.....both of those players were 4-5s, not 2-3s.......totally different positions.


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> I have said since day one the only reason he will have a decent rookie year is because his body is NBA ready.....


Exactly...So was Moses, so was Amare.




> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> We have Ricky, Wagner and Miles that can start at the 2-3, Ricky is for sure.


I've some feelings that _Ricky Mr Chemistry_ won't lasted long in Cleveland...





> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> Miles should with Wagner coming off the bench......


Who, besides Ricky, would start at 1-3 if you gonna bench Juanny AND D-Money AND Bronn...? 
Smush...? Milt...? Tierre...? Or maybe Yogi-Man...?




> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> There are 29th picks that start 82 games, but I bet he was a three or four year college players.


Not only juniors and seniors:
Tony Parker(28th pick overall) - started 77 games in his rookie season


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Thorgal</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly...So was Moses, so was Amare.
> ...


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> Center and PF.....Lebron, not those two positions


True but, with more NBA-ready body such players like T-Mac and KB would be stars much earlier(I'm not saying that from day one, but we wouldn't have to wait till their 3rd seasons)




> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> Your feelings don't mean anything, go read ESPN Insider


Fortunately, there are other sources than Chad Ford and his Insider 



> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!Milt, Smush and Tierre aren't even on this team...Smush is the only one that might be brought back.......Yogi is a 4.


That's what I'm talking about - who you gonna start if your best players got benched?
And yeah, Yogi is a 4, but he wouldn't be much worse at 1-3  



> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!There are 29th picks that start 82 games, but I bet he was a three or four year college players(...)Foriegner......not a HSer or a USA player for that matter


Is not about which country you are coming from, but how well you can perform at young age. What I'm saying is, among late 1st rounders, not only juniors and seniors can play well from day one.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Thorgal</b>!
> 
> 
> True but, with more NBA-ready body such players like T-Mac and KB would be stars much earlier(I'm not saying that from day one, but we wouldn't have to wait till their 3rd seasons)


That is true....but his game has to catch up to that level......I am just saying he won't be a star, it may not take him the three years it did Kobe and TMac, but mid-season is where you start to see Lebron come into his own....if that early.



> Fortunately, there are other sources than Chad Ford and his Insider


True.....but no source has commented on anything that Cavs were about to do, just other teams saying they are interested in Cav players.



> That's what I'm talking about - who you gonna start if your best players got benched?
> And yeah, Yogi is a 4, but he wouldn't be much worse at 1-3


Free agency doesn't start until July 16



> Is not about which country you are coming from, but how well you can perform at young age. What I'm saying is, among late 1st rounders, not only juniors and seniors can play well from day one.


Yes it is......for example, Darko has been playing PROFRESSIONALS since age 14. Lebron has been playing highschool KIDS. Same with every HSer, they are playing kids while Euro have been playing PROS. Not saying Euro comp is that much surperior, but it is a lot lot lot better than HS kids and also helps mature the player and get the player more prepared than a HS kid from the USA.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> History has proven against HSers starting....only when they had to start, Amare.
> 
> I am not disagreeing with you that he is ready, I have said since day one the only reason he will have a decent rookie year is because his body is NBA ready.....his talent isnt there yet and your a fool if you think so.
> ...


To be fair LeBron doent fall into the category of the OTHERS. Everything about him is special so it doesnt matter what past players from high school did the first season.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

After watching the Life on him......my opinion has swayed a little bit. He knocked down about ten NBA threes in a row without even hitting the rim...

Maybe his hard work with the coach will help more than I or anyone else thought...

I gotta take back my opinions and leave the door open on him, he could have a very good year....


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

While I think LeBron will be a deserving All-Star by his second year, it won't be because he knocked down 10 3's in a row. Articles have been stating that he knocked down 35 foot fadeaways with one hand consistently when he broke his wrist. That didn't make him a good in-game shooter. It's all about confidence.


----------

